# Gentoo Wiki hosted by verein

## misterjack

Da ja Mike Valstar keine Backups gefahren hat und die Gentoo Wikis sozusagen nach einem Gau futsch sind, waere es gescheit vom Verein her nun ein Wiki aufzufahren. Einen besseren Start kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen  :Smile:  Bei Mike Valstars Verein mach ich nicht mehr mit, da man mich in der Buerokraten-Frage auf de.gentoo-wiki.com uebergangen hat und somit meine Mitarbeit somit nicht gewuerdigt hat, bin ich willens bei einem alternativen Projekt voll mitzumachen  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

Ein Teil der bereits dokumentierten Sachen könnte man auch zurückholen.

http://web.archive.org/web/*sr_1nr_30/http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/*

----------

## Knieper

Gibt's nicht vieles unter http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/?

----------

## misterjack

 *escor wrote:*   

> Ein Teil der bereits dokumentierten Sachen könnte man auch zurückholen.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/*sr_1nr_30/http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/*

 

Jepp, auch schon gefunden. Wuerde Artikel dort extrahieren, die groesstenteils von mir stammen und mit Teilen der Autorenliste einstellen. Leider bekommt man nicht die komplette Autorenliste, wirklich relevant sind aber auch nur Hauptautoren.

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Gibt's nicht vieles unter http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/?

 

Ja, aber nur die englischen Sachen und 'n richtiges Wiki ersetzt das auch nicht  :Smile:  Und Lizenzrechtlich sehr suspekt, da die Autorenlisten fehlen. Zumindest die verlorenen Inhalte von de.gentoo-wiki.com stehen unter der GFDL, bei der englischen Ausgabe weiss ich das jetzt nicht so genau.

----------

## Necoro

Bin ich der einzige, der eine deutsche Gentoo-Wiki überflüssig findet? - Das erhöht nur den Aufwand die nützlichen Informationen zu finden, weil man sowohl englische als auch deutsche durchsuchen muss, um denn wenn möglich zu mergen...

Wenn die Autoren der deutschen Wiki gleich in die englische schreiben würde, hätte man höherwertige Informationen an _einer_ Stelle...

----------

## ocin

helft lieber artikel im gentoo-wiki.com zu schreiben und zurückzuholen (von gentoo-wiki.info) wenn das wiki nicht mehr read only ist.

ja ich finde die vielen sprachen vom gentoo wiki auch nicht so toll.. zumindest sollten die länder in welchem man english in der schule lernt entfernt werden (was fast alle sind). englissh, russisch, chineisch und japanisch würde reichen. ich selbst hab noch nie im deutschen gentoo wiki was gemacht, immer nur im englischen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

leider muss ich auch sagen das das deutsche wiki in den letzten jahren imo sehr an aktualität und qualität verloren hat. deswegen hab ich immer nur noch ins englische gesehen, welches viel üppiger gefüllt ist und auch aktueller.

deswegen wäre ich auch dafür das man sich auf das englsiche wiki konzentrieren soll, wenn einer spaß dran hat kann er ja immernoch übersetzer spielen.

----------

## misterjack

Es gibt auch Leute, die der englischen Sprache nicht so maechtig sind oder es generell moegen, deutschsprachige Informationen zu finden. Die Qualitaet haengt immer von den Mitarbeitern ab, was diese beisteuern.

 *mostidiot wrote:*   

> helft lieber artikel im gentoo-wiki.com zu schreiben und zurückzuholen (von gentoo-wiki.info) wenn das wiki nicht mehr read only ist.

 

Ich werde einen Dreck tun, da auch nur einen einzigen Edit zu machen. Vor allem wenn ich jetzt auf de.gentoo-wiki.com lese: "Exzellente Artikel kommen bald", da kommt mir die Galle hoch.

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> leider muss ich auch sagen das das deutsche wiki in den letzten jahren imo sehr an aktualität und qualität verloren hat.

 

Das ist sehr subjektiv, denn vor 3 Jahren war noch nix da. Meinereins hat vor drei Jahren halbwegs System reingebracht, etliche Artikel geschrieben, die bis zuletzt in Top 10 der meisten Aufrufe waren. Langsam kamen auch andere Artikelschreiber, die auch viel gutes beigesteuert haben. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich leider im letzten Jahr zu wenig Zeit hatte, zumindest meine Artikel zu erneuern und auszubauen. Potenzielle Helfer waren auch nie lange aktiv, es fehlte an einem stabilen Benutzerstamm.

Edit: mein 1234. Beitrag  :Smile: 

----------

## Evildad

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Bin ich der einzige, der eine deutsche Gentoo-Wiki überflüssig findet? - Das erhöht nur den Aufwand die nützlichen Informationen zu finden, weil man sowohl englische als auch deutsche durchsuchen muss, um denn wenn möglich zu mergen...

 

Seh ich auch so v.a. weil viele Beiträge einfach nur Übersetzungen waren.

Mal schauen wie sich die Sache jetzt entwickelt.

----------

## ocin

anstatt nur zu schauen wie es sich entwickelt könnt ihr in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5264807.html#5264807 posten und sagen dass andere sprachen überflüssig sind. gebt meinem post einfach recht :p

----------

## misterjack

 *mostidiot wrote:*   

> gebt meinem post einfach recht :p

 

Ueberfluessig fuer dich, aber nicht fuer Leute, denen Englisch nicht liegt. Dazu gehoeren auch 70jaehrige Rentner, die vielleicht einfach Gentoo ausprobieren moechten und nie englisch hatten. Ueberfluessig ist deine Argumentation.

----------

## ocin

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *mostidiot wrote:*   gebt meinem post einfach recht :p 
> 
> Entweder du ueberzeugst durch Argumentation oder du laesst es sein. Aber hier auf "Stimmenfang" zu gehen ist armselig.

 

Ich habe bereits argumentiert. siehe oben

es ist besser wenn es keine anderen sprachen im gentoo wiki gibt da es sonst nur schleppend voran geht und alles komplitzierter macht.

die meisten leute aus europa können english deshalb halte ich es für sinnvoll wenn das wiki nur sprachen mit anderen schriftzeichen wie russisch, japanish und chinesisch anbietet.

Evildad und Necoro sehen das auch so wie man oben lesen kann.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *mostidiot wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *mostidiot wrote:*   gebt meinem post einfach recht :p 
> 
> Entweder du ueberzeugst durch Argumentation oder du laesst es sein. Aber hier auf "Stimmenfang" zu gehen ist armselig. 
> 
> Ich habe bereits argumentiert. siehe oben
> ...

 

wie ich das sehe steht linux immernoch für _freiheit_! jedem ist es selbst überlassen was er als richtig oder sinnvoll sieht. wenn sich jemand um das wiki kümmern will dann kann er das doch auch tun. wenn man rein rational vorgeht konzentriert man sich eben auf das englische wiki, weil man dadurch die meisten menschen erreicht. das bedeutet ja nicht gleich das man das deutschsprachige (oder anderssprachige) wiki sofort abschaffen muss...

----------

## misterjack

Wir haben Gentoo, im Handbuch steht schon, dass man die volle Freiheit ueber die Pakete hat, die man installieren moechte. Und genauso ist es auch mit der Sprache der Dokumentationen. Mein Vater ist z.b. fast 70 und kann kein Englisch. Ohne deutsche Dokumentationen waere er voll aufgeschmissen, er nutzt auch erst seit 3 Jahren den PC. Es ist eben nicht besser. So genug der Diskussion bzgl. Sprachen. Du kannst im englischen Wiki Artikel schreiben, wie du moechtest. BTW, keiner meiner Artikel waren Uebersetzungen aus dem Englischen  :Smile: 

----------

## 69719

Naja, 45% (24% sehr gut, 45% gut und 31% einfach)  der Europäer sprechen gerademal English, ich glaube nicht, dass dies die Mehrheit ist. Außerdem wäre ja dann das Deutsche Forum ebenfalls überflüssig. Und da frage ich mich, wieso du dann hier auf Deutsch Diskutierst, schließlich können das die anderen auch nicht lesen.

 *mostidiot wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*    *mostidiot wrote:*   gebt meinem post einfach recht :p 
> 
> Entweder du ueberzeugst durch Argumentation oder du laesst es sein. Aber hier auf "Stimmenfang" zu gehen ist armselig. 
> 
> Ich habe bereits argumentiert. siehe oben
> ...

 

----------

## ocin

normalerweise poste ich auch nicht im deutschen forum, aber als ich misterjack's hater thread sah musste ich es einfach

----------

## dertobi123

Ohne groß in die Diskussion eingreifen zu wollen: Wenn sich mindestens zwei Leute (misterjack und wer noch?) finden, die das ganze _längerfristig_ inhaltlich betreuen, ist ein wiki.gentoo.de schnell eingerichtet.

----------

## schachti

 *escor wrote:*   

> Naja, 45% (24% sehr gut, 45% gut und 31% einfach)  der Europäer sprechen gerademal English, ich glaube nicht, dass dies die Mehrheit ist. Außerdem wäre ja dann das Deutsche Forum ebenfalls überflüssig. Und da frage ich mich, wieso du dann hier auf Deutsch Diskutierst, schließlich können das die anderen auch nicht lesen.

 

Naja, diese 45% werden sicher nicht gleichmäßig über alle Altersgruppen verteilt sein - ich bin mir sicher, dass bei der Zielgruppe eines gentoo-Wikis der Anteil der Englisch Sprechenden (oder zumindest Englisch Verstehenden) signifikant höher ist als die 45%.

Davon abgesehen gilt auch hier "gentoo is all about choice" - ein deutschsprachiges Wiki ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, für die Community wäre es aber gut, wenn die Artikel auch in's Englische übersetzt werden.

----------

## Necoro

 *escor wrote:*   

> Naja, 45% (24% sehr gut, 45% gut und 31% einfach)  der Europäer sprechen gerademal English, ich glaube nicht, dass dies die Mehrheit ist. Außerdem wäre ja dann das Deutsche Forum ebenfalls überflüssig. Und da frage ich mich, wieso du dann hier auf Deutsch Diskutierst, schließlich können das die anderen auch nicht lesen.

 

Der Anzahl der Leute, die im Forum schreiben ist höchstwahrscheinlich höher als die, die am Wiki mitarbeitet, denke ich. Oder anders gesagt: die kritische Masse, so dass etwas sinnvolles herauskommt ist überschritten.  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Oder anders gesagt: die kritische Masse, so dass etwas sinnvolles herauskommt ist überschritten. 

 

[OT einwerf]Also bei Erlebnissen wie 'Tanja' oder 'bitte löschen' von sinnvoll zu sprechen ist beinahe schon Blasphemie  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *escor wrote:*   Naja, 45% (24% sehr gut, 45% gut und 31% einfach)  der Europäer sprechen gerademal English, ich glaube nicht, dass dies die Mehrheit ist. Außerdem wäre ja dann das Deutsche Forum ebenfalls überflüssig. Und da frage ich mich, wieso du dann hier auf Deutsch Diskutierst, schließlich können das die anderen auch nicht lesen. 
> 
> Naja, diese 45% werden sicher nicht gleichmäßig über alle Altersgruppen verteilt sein - ich bin mir sicher, dass bei der Zielgruppe eines gentoo-Wikis der Anteil der Englisch Sprechenden (oder zumindest Englisch Verstehenden) signifikant höher ist als die 45%.
> 
> Davon abgesehen gilt auch hier "gentoo is all about choice" - ein deutschsprachiges Wiki ist nicht unbedingt schlecht, für die Community wäre es aber gut, wenn die Artikel auch in's Englische übersetzt werden.

 

Man kann auch hingehen und die Artikel auf Deutsch + Englisch schreiben. Sollte ja nicht unbedingt das Problem sein. Man sollte halt nur gucken wer sich dann um die Übersetzung der betroffenen Doku kümmert. Man sollte also Leute haben, welche sich um beide (D+E) kümmern oder welche die sich um je einen Teil kümmern.

Dann wäre das Problem eigentlich gelöst...!

----------

